
The art of puzzles - fogus
http://www.ted.com/talks/scott_kim_takes_apart_the_art_of_puzzles.html
======
RevRal
Anybody remember his old Heaven and Earth dos game?
<http://www.scottkim.com/heavenearth>

It is available for free now. It has about 12 different illusion puzzle games.
One of which is the figure ground. Each of the illusion games has something
like 100 illusion puzzles.

Some of the illusion games are really great. I wasted a lot of my childhood
playing the game.

Good to see Scott Kim didn't fall into obscurity.

------
wgj
Here's the link to his current projects: <http://www.shufflebrain.com/>

His ideas should be pretty inspiring to anyone involved in mobile or Facebook
games.

